# Tanker 'Sinar Agra' on fire off Tanjung Lipat whilst trying to anchor



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> KOTA KINABALU, July 18 (Bernama) -- MT Sinar Agra, a Singapore registered oil tanker caught fire when trying to anchor about one nautical mile to the north of Tanjung Lipat near Pulau Plompang here Saturday.
> 
> According to the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA), the ship was on its way to dock at Pelabuhan Sepanggar when the foxle of the ship caught fire, causing burns to a crew member from Indonesia, known as Marcel William.
> 
> ...


http://www.bernama.com/bernama/v5/newsgeneral.php?id=426449


----------

